# Benye 554FX Lift parts



## Benye554 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello Tractor Forum-
I am new to this forum, and Thank you for having me here. I have an issue with a larger Chinese tractor that may
involve some cross reference miracle. A 1998 Benye 554FX tractor came my way, with siezed engine and missing 
all the linkages on the rear. Actually pulled her out of the scrap yard, to find that she's really rare, but a nice size 4X4.
I readily found the piston and cylinder kits out of China, amazingly low cost and impressive quality. The hitch items
are a different story, due to the rarity of the Benye tractor in the USA and also China, it seems. This rarity results from
the purchase of Benye by John Deere in 2007. So I am on the path of trying to spot a file photo of the back of a 554
or perhaps 454 tractor to match up the mounting area for the draft linkage. When I have a match, maybe then I could 
approach the China tractor parts dealers about the swap. 
Any help or information appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help you, but I'm sure someone here will have a few ideas.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Benye554, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached list of companies Benye builds tractors for. Eight models listed for John Deere. Maybe you can find a JD model that's very close to yours for lift parts.









List of Tractors built by Benye for other companies


This is a list of tractors built in China by Benye and sold around the world under other brands. Benye




tractors.fandom.com


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Benye554,
If the rest of the tractor looks like the rear end, then you have a solid looking tractor to fiddle with, I suppose the cover plate for the shaft and bearing is missing on the rear end there, a machine shop could make one to fit, you might be able to find after market lower links and lift links, the top link shouldn't be a problem apart from the "U" end to fit the top attachment point.

Hope to see more photos of the complete tractor at some time.


----------



## Benye554 (Jul 22, 2021)

FredM said:


> G'day Benye554,
> If the rest of the tractor looks like the rear end, then you have a solid looking tractor to fiddle with, I suppose the cover plate for the shaft and bearing is missing on the rear end there, a machine shop could make one to fit, you might be able to find after market lower links and lift links, the top link shouldn't be a problem apart from the "U" end to fit the top attachment point.
> 
> Hope to see more photos of the complete tractor at some time.


The plate you mention has ears that support a link which pivots and is pinned to the top eye. My understanding of its function is that the setup gives a push from the top link when the attachment binds up such as passing through a 
dip. This causes the arms to raise in order to relieve the bind. I am guessing that I have a heavy category 1 lift system.


----------



## Benye554 (Jul 22, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Benye554, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See attached list of companies Benye builds tractors for. Eight models listed for John Deere. Maybe you can find a JD model that's very close to yours for lift parts.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome and also this elaborate list of Benye tractors. Looks like Deere has a 554 which I will focus on. Too bad the Deere is painted the same color as money.


----------



## Benye554 (Jul 22, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I can't help you, but I'm sure someone here will have a few ideas.


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Benye554 (Jul 22, 2021)

The tractor has the Fujian Lijia SL4105BT, non turbo engine, 3.81 liter, and rather simple 4 speed with high/low. Separate pumps for steering and auxillary hydraulics. This tractor shows only 630 hours. It shows signs of being run on vegetable oil.
What I think happened to the engine is that it stopped up the fuel system, then when hit with ether it broke the wet liners
and flooded the cylinders with coolant.
Building sleeve puller soon.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Benye554, I can understand what you are saying about the cover plate and the pivot, happy to hear you still have that piece, also explains where the short rod fits, this is all part of the draft control system, actually this works when plowing with the plow set to a depth and when the plow hits a tight patch and to prevent the drive wheels from digging in, the plow will lift momentarily until traction is gained again and the tractor moves again and the plow will resume its original setting and this is how it will work when plowing, this also works with other ground engaging equipment.

Thanks for the photos, nice tractor and if you got it for scrap price, that's even better still, and good luck with your parts search.


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

Benye554 said:


> Hello Tractor Forum-
> I am new to this forum, and Thank you for having me here. I have an issue with a larger Chinese tractor that may
> involve some cross reference miracle. A 1998 Benye 554FX tractor came my way, with siezed engine and missing
> all the linkages on the rear. Actually pulled her out of the scrap yard, to find that she's really rare, but a nice size 4X4.
> ...


Привет брат вы можете найти Миня запчаст токожи трактор
Hello brother, can you find Minya spare parts for your tractor?


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

almardonzodarasid said:


> Привет брат вы можете найти Миня запчаст токожи трактор
> Hello brother, can you find Minya spare parts for your tractor?


Па руски пишите пажалуста
Well, you write Russian in Russian


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

almardonzodarasid said:


> Па руски пишите пажалуста
> Well, you write Russian in Russian


Добра поента, али тражите информације од групе која углавном говори енглески


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Добра поента, али тражите информације од групе која углавном говори энглески
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

[ЦИТАТА="Benye554, сообщение: 365174, участник: 98388"]
Привет тракторный форум-
Я новичок на этом форуме, и спасибо, что вы меня здесь. У меня проблема с большим китайским трактором, который может
связаны с каким-то чудом перекрестных ссылок. Ко мне пришел трактор Benye 554FX 1998 года выпуска с заклинившим двигателем и отсутствующим
все связи сзади. Собственно вытащил ее со свалки, обнаружил что она действительно редкая, но приятного размера 4Х4.
Я с готовностью нашел комплекты поршня и цилиндра в Китае, по удивительно низкой цене и впечатляющему качеству. элементы сцепки
это отдельная история, из-за редкости трактора Benye в США, а также в Китае, кажется. Эта редкость является результатом
покупка Benye компанией John Deere в 2007 году. Итак, я на пути к тому, чтобы найти фотографию задней части 554 в файле.
или, возможно, трактор 454, чтобы соответствовать монтажной площадке для тягового рычага. Когда у меня будет матч, может быть, тогда я смогу
обратитесь к дилерам запчастей для тракторов в Китае по поводу обмена.
Любая помощь или информация приветствуются.
View attachment 73738
View attachment 73738

[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
Привет брат атвичаети пажалуста кто нибудь нам також праблима номер тилифон +992934630141пажалуста


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)




----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

Привет памагити пажалуста кто знает такое трактор нигбо554 пазваниты пожалуйста кто знает +992934630141


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

almardonzodarasid said:


> Привет памагити пажалуста кто такой трактор Blnye 554 пазваниты пожалуйста кто знает +992934630141
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

[ЦИТАТА="Benye554, сообщение: 365174, участник: 98388"]
Привет тракторный форум-
Я новичок на этом форуме, и спасибо, что вы меня здесь. У меня проблема с большим китайским трактором, который может
связаны с каким-то чудом перекрестных ссылок. Ко мне пришел трактор Benye 554FX 1998 года выпуска с заклинившим двигателем и отсутствующим
все связи сзади. Собственно вытащил ее со свалки, обнаружил что она действительно редкая, но приятного размера 4Х4.
Я с готовностью нашел комплекты поршня и цилиндра в Китае, по удивительно низкой цене и впечатляющему качеству. элементы сцепки
это отдельная история, из-за редкости трактора Benye в США, а также в Китае, кажется. Эта редкость является результатом
покупка Benye компанией John Deere в 2007 году. Итак, я на пути к тому, чтобы найти фотографию задней части 554 в файле.
или, возможно, трактор 454, чтобы соответствовать монтажной площадке для тягового рычага. Когда у меня будет матч, может быть, тогда я смогу
обратитесь к дилерам запчастей для тракторов в Китае по поводу обмена.
Приветствуется любая помощь или информация.
View attachment 73738
View attachment 73738

[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

almardonzodarasid said:


> 365174
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> Привет пазваниты пожалуйста +992934630141


----------



## Benye554 (Jul 22, 2021)

Yes That is the tractor. Looks like Benye 554. Can not read cyrillic. Engine parts only can be found, SL4105BT Fujian Lijia.


----------



## Benye554 (Jul 22, 2021)

Benye554 said:


> Yes That is the tractor. Looks like Benye 554. Can not read cyrillic. Engine parts only can be found, SL4105BT Fujian Lijia.


I understand that Minya is an Egypt province and they may produce these tractors. It appears to me that you write from Tajikistan. In the US, these tractors were all from China.


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

almardonzodarasid said:


> [ЦИТАТА="Benye554, сообщение: 365174, участник: 98388"]
> Привет тракторный форум-
> Я новичок на этом ноябрь, и спасибо, что вы меня здесь. У меня проблема с большим китайским трактором, который может
> природам каким-то чудом перекрестных ссылок. Ко мне пришел трактор Benye 554FX 1998 года выпуска с заклинившим двигателем и отсутствующим
> ...


[ЦИТАТА="Benye554, сообщение: 378674, участник: 98388"]
Да, это трактор. Похоже на Benye 554. Не читает кириллицу. Можно найти только детали двигателя, SL4105BT Fujian Lijia.
[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
Гиди мужна наети скажите пожалуйста


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

[ЦИТАТА="Benye554, сообщение: 365174, участник: 98388"]
Привет тракторный форум-
Я новичок на этом форуме, и спасибо, что вы меня здесь. У меня проблема с большим китайским трактором, который может
связаны с каким-то чудом перекрестных ссылок. Ко мне пришел трактор Benye 554FX 1998 года выпуска с заклинившим двигателем и отсутствующим
все связи сзади. Собственно вытащил ее со свалки, обнаружил что она действительно редкая, но приятного размера 4Х4.
Я с готовностью нашел комплекты поршня и цилиндра в Китае, по удивительно низкой цене и впечатляющему качеству. элементы сцепки
это отдельная история, из-за редкости трактора Benye в США, а также в Китае, кажется. Эта редкость является результатом
покупка Benye компанией John Deere в 2007 году. Итак, я на пути к тому, чтобы найти фотографию задней части 554 в файле.
или, возможно, трактор 454, чтобы соответствовать монтажной площадке для тягового рычага. Когда у меня будет матч, может быть, тогда я смогу
обратитесь к дилерам запчастей для тракторов в Китае по поводу обмена.
Любая помощь или информация приветствуются.
View attachment 73738
View attachment 73738

[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
Отвечайте пожалуйста +992934630141нумир тыл


----------



## Benye554 (Jul 22, 2021)

I will try to translate Cryllic. Thank you for reply.


----------



## almardonzodarasid (12 mo ago)

Benye554 said:


> I will try to translate Cryllic. Thank you for reply.


По-русски пишите пожалуйста


----------

